# Decent Spinning Reels?



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

Looking for recommendations (and why) on a spinning reel. I got a new surf rod for Xmas and am planning on spending about $100 on a reel for it. 
I'm not a rank amateur, have a few surf outfits now. A couple conventional and spinning, but they've always come pre-paired. 
This is the first time I'll be shopping for a separate, surf specific reel. 
Thank you in advance for your input.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

I have had good luck with Penns, either the Fierce (cheaper) or the Battles (upgraded drag). Depending on size you should be able to hit a Battle II for ~$100 or a Fierce for ~$75.
Reels are smooth and no nonsense. Not that much more to say really.
I personally would buy a Fierce, as the upgraded drag doesn't really matter all that much to me for the beach. I run 14 lb test on my bait rods, so more drag doesn't matter. The stock Fierce drag has suited me well, very smooth.
Upgraded drag helps if you run high lb test braid. I run 40 lb Sufix braid on the battles (8000) for sharks. That is the only reason why I bought a battle.
Regular bait rods the extra drag is not needed, imo.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

I have the first gen battles. Great for the moderate to beginner fisherman with room to grow. Kinda heavy so choose size wisely. 4k and 5k make great pier reels but for distance your arms get tired cus of the low retrieval rate. The 6k retrieve is really good but the darn thing is heavy so make sure u have a spike for your rod. 4k can double as a casting reel but might be a tad heavy after a long day. If you have a few spare bucks the second gen battles have sealed bearings I think. If I remember correctly they are just the conflict series with battle spools.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

since the battle 11 series came out a lot of shops are discounting the original battles.
either reel would be a very good choice


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Mastrbaitr said:


> I have the first gen battles. Great for the moderate to beginner fisherman with room to grow. Kinda heavy so choose size wisely. 4k and 5k make great pier reels but for distance your arms get tired cus of the low retrieval rate. The 6k retrieve is really good but the darn thing is heavy so make sure u have a spike for your rod. 4k can double as a casting reel but might be a tad heavy after a long day. If you have a few spare bucks the second gen battles have sealed bearings I think. If I remember correctly they are just the conflict series with battle spools.


Battle II vs. Conflict...

Same body, rotor, side plate between the reels.....we say same tooling.
Handle assemblies will interchange....so if you prefer EVA knob or rubber knob...you can make it work on either reel.
Conflict is lighter....8-10% lighter on the inshore (1000-4000) models....bigger reels are not much lighter.
Conflict inshore models have a reinforced graphite rotor, Battle reels have an aluminum rotor...here's the weight difference.
Bigger Conflicts (5000-8000) have a rotor break, Battle series does not.
Both reels use the same sealed ball bearings and clutch.
Conflict has two extra bearings in the handle knob.
Both reels use the same gearing system and main shaft.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Elgreco said:


> Battle II vs. Conflict...
> 
> Same body, rotor, side plate between the reels.....we say same tooling.
> Handle assemblies will interchange....so if you prefer EVA knob or rubber knob...you can make it work on either reel.
> ...



And spools are interchangeable.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I might pick up the conflict handle. I kinda like the eva ball style instead of the rubber football.


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

Good info. 
Thank you.


----------



## Orlando2013 (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a fierce 6000 and battle 7000 I use in the surf. I came across this new "surf" reel from okuma. I haven't been able to find any reviews or anyone talking about it, but it may be worth a look. Can be found online around $85.


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

I was wondering about Okuma. 
I've been fishing with new Okuma level wind trolling reels, and have been pleased with them upping their game.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

ESRob said:


> I was wondering about Okuma.
> I've been fishing with new Okuma level wind trolling reels, and have been pleased with them upping their game.


I will never own one. My neighbor bought both okuma cedros . Good looking reels , that's about it. One spinning baitrunner one conventional . Both were crap after one doormat stingrays from the cbbt . Small doormats btw. Okuma did warranty them out with no problem. But again again again they had issues. I think he spent more time on the phone with customer care then he did fishing them. Long story short old school sealines replaced them with no issues ..


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

Used Stradic FI 6000's can be found for a little over your budget. I might be partial to shimano, but these 6000s can be great multipurpose reels. You can use it to surf fish, pair it with a boat rod for sightcasting, etc. the shimano spinners' latest spool lip design (which the FI's have) has given me slightly more distance than those of the previous generations.


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

Went with the Conflict.
I do appreciate all the input and advice.


----------

